# male pup sired by Javir vom Talka Marda



## bo amora (Sep 29, 2012)

Good day everyone.

I am looking for a male pup sired by Javir vom Talka Marda?
Does any one know his current (2012) progenies? Kindly refer me to the breeder, please. 

Thanks.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Check out working dogs eu website or contact Javir's owners directly. I"m sure they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

saw one on the pedigree data base yesterday .


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

V (BSZS) Javir vom Talka Marda - German Shepherd Dog

May have contact with owner

Aritar Bastet - kennel of German Shepherds

Workingdog Kennel van Gogh

Dogs from kennel Talka Marda - German Shepherd Dog


----------

